# Holy Home Theater (and Action Figures), Batman!



## Mac Slocum

*Holy Home Theater, Batman!*

*You don't need to have superpowers to have a super home theater space.*


Batman may have a pretty cool basement, but can he watch movies in it? Pow! Let the Caped Crusader take the Batmobile to the drive-in; this homeowner is putting his basement to good tech use.


Since the homeowner is a Batman fan, complete with an array of collectible figurines from the series, the installer suggested using his interest as a theme. The homeowner loved the idea.

 


It's hard to believe that this space had suffered some damage, due to previous flooding. However, the size and ability to control sound and ambient light made this fortress of solitude the perfect theater spot.


The room measures about 16 feet wide and 20 feet deep, with a low ceiling. This meant the installer needed to conserve space wherever necessary, to accommodate the seating. As part of the conservation plan, the contractor built top-lit boxes to display the figurines, in the form of in-wall sidelights or sconces. It worked very well.


To see what else fit nicely into this superhero-styled home theater, check out http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...er_batman/C201


----------



## Froffe64

This is the best thing for weekends..!! Hurrah..!!


----------



## Froffe64

The Hunger Games Movie Mockingjay Prop Rep Pin is the best action figure of movies, the highly anticipated movie. this pin looks exactly like the one in the movie. Its is made very well, not cheap and very solid


----------



## Nate154

..


----------

